# Walmart, Yes Walmart has cool stuff online



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

A month or so ago, I ordered a couple of new props online at Walmart. I got the Cauldron Creep and the Stew Brew Witch and Child animatronics. I can tell you, they are really cool. They're both relatively easy to put together. The witch holding the upside down toddler will scare the pants off the ToT's this year for sure. I better leave a box of diapers at the top of my steps this year, lol. The witch is very tall and menacing and she comes with a fogger machine too for her cauldron. After checking the WM site, it looks like she went up in price, as I didn't pay nearly that amount.

I don't believe WM will be displaying any of these animatronics in their stores, but they're more of a middle man with their online site. I was pleasantly surprised at all of the props WM had online.

As with all of my purchased props, I will tweak them a little. WM didn't have the videos with their item descriptions, so I got the vids from YouTube.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy buckets those are Hot and you are right about that second one


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:They are actually really cool Tina! Wow! I would never think of WalMart for cool props.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Damn you Copchick1 You really want to see me in trouble, don't you? Noe the question is. Do I tell him about it and get bitched at. Or tell him about it after I buy it. The second way will make him madder, but the first way I may not get my prop. What to do???


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Scareme, I'm a married guy. My opinion is, just do it. Better to beg forgiveness than ask permission sometimes. Especially when it comes to Halloween and haunting.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh, just get it Scareme. I agree with dflowers2. When I had put them together to make sure everything worked, my dog Fly kept trying to grab the toddler's hair as she was swinging near her. Fly was in on the fun too, lol.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Those are really cool!!
I'll have to agree about Walmart's prop selections this year. I got the 'rising bog reaper' from a re-seller through their site at a really affordable price. However, after about a week, it stopped working. Contacting the re-seller, (the only option Walmart left me) they first offered to refund me 2/3 the paid price, which I declined, so they sent me a replacement at no cost to me. And I get to keep the broken one. Haven't set up the new one yet.

Edit to add, I also saw that it's price really jumped (or it was gone all together) some time after I bought it. So i think shopping early on Walmart's site before the real Halloween shopping starts will be a good time to find such deals!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Sytnathotep said:


> Those are really cool!!
> I'll have to agree about Walmart's prop selections this year. Edit to add, I also saw that it's price really jumped (or it was gone all together) some time after I bought it. So i think shopping early on Walmart's site before the real Halloween shopping starts will be a good time to find such deals!


I agree with the price increase. I had to check something on their site for the props I had gotten and saw the witch went up about $40. I'm glad I got them early. WM seems to be the middle man between the seller and buyer. Pros and cons on that it seems.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

So if I buy one without telling Roxy, I get to blame you guys.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, I have went way over my Halloween budget this year. My grandkids are so into dinosaurs I couldn't pass up the opportunity for the variety this year. Thought I was done but then Wally had to sell a version of a skeleton Raptor. Well you can't take the money with you but I might be buried with some of our props.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Spooky1 said:


> So if I buy one without telling Roxy, I get to blame you guys.


Ha, ha! Nice try!



RWB said:


> Wow, I have went way over my Halloween budget this year. My grandkids are so into dinosaurs I couldn't pass up the opportunity for the variety this year. Thought I was done but then Wally had to sell a version of a skeleton Raptor. Well you can't take the money with you but I might be buried with some of our props.


Exactly!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> So if I buy one without telling Roxy, I get to blame you guys.


Oh sure, like I'd accept that excuse:googly:


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Great finds. The wife and I stopped to get an ice cream by your place this evening and I was thinking about you...(It's nice the ice cream place is decorated for Halloween). Hope all is going well and if you need anything, let me know? 
We're busy getting our things together. Our Pirate ship got tea stained today and might go in the drive way tomorrow after the Steeler game.


----------

